# Where to Buy: Meteor Puppeteer



## backstagebadger (May 3, 2014)

Hey CB,

Where might I find a new or lightly used Meteor Puppeteer? Trying to stay away from eBay as this is a school department purchase so I'm trying to keep it simple for them. Very minimal budget, and we only want 1.

Thanks as always!


----------



## Footer (May 4, 2014)

Are you looking to replace one or add another one to your inventory? Have you ever actually used one of these things? They are rather barbaric in nature. If your not looking to replace one you have (and for some reason like), I would suggest buying a right arm from Apollo. They are a grand... and they work.


----------



## backstagebadger (May 4, 2014)

We would buy a right arm.....except that we don't have that kind of budget. We're not looking for a whole lot of control, we just want to be able to move the beam to a certain area and leave it there. Most of what we do is not theater, we are mostly a multifunction space, and people always seem to want to stand precisely where I don't have lights. They seem like the best option for what we want and for our budget (preferably under $200 used).... I saw a used one for sale online a while ago but I can't seem to find any lately.


----------



## josh88 (May 4, 2014)

You could also try an icue or a spotlight/Source four on a stick to make up for the desire to stand in darkness


Via tapatalk


----------



## backstagebadger (May 4, 2014)

iCue's are still out of our price range, and we don't have any positions appropriate for a source four on a stick nor do we want that approach.
I do appreciate the suggestions though, we just simply can't afford anything more than the puppeteer. I found a new puppeteer for $397 so I have to believe there's a used one available somewhere in the $200 range...


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 7, 2014)

A Meteor Elipscan might be closer to your budget.


----------

